# lower top cap for cannondale synapse?....



## miker2012 (May 4, 2012)

i did a bunch of searching but cant really find the deifnitive answer i am looking for.... hoping for some suggestions

2012 synapse w/ultegra.... the carbon top cap is 25mm..... is there a smaller conical spacer i can put on without replacing the headset? 5mm? 10mm?

the headset is listed as "synapse SI with 25mm top cap"... which brand headset is that?

if i did replace the headset, does anyone have any suggestions which one for the synapse? id like to get is as low as possible

thanks


----------



## miker2012 (May 4, 2012)

will this fit?

Carbon Conical Bike Headset Spacer for FSA Ritchey WCS Crank Brothers King Token | eBay


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

If you really want the lowest profile cover, this is the one: http://metallicpoutine.com/headset-bearing-covers/v-1-1/

It fits my CAAD10 perfectly, and will therefore mostly likely fit your Synapse as well. That being said, it'd probably be a good idea to double check that yourself.


----------



## miker2012 (May 4, 2012)

Yamabushi said:


> If you really want the lowest profile cover, this is the one: V 1.1 | Metallic Poutine
> 
> It fits my CAAD10 perfectly, and will therefore mostly likely fit your Synapse as well. That being said, it'd probably be a good idea to double check that yourself.


awesome... thx for the post

that is exactly what i want.... has anyone put this on a synapse? the website says it will fit all tange seiki integrated headsets.... the headset listed on the specs for my bike are "synapse si w/25mm top cap"

any thoughts?


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

miker2012 said:


> awesome... thx for the post
> 
> that is exactly what i want.... has anyone put this on a synapse? the website says it will fit all tange seiki integrated headsets.... the headset listed on the specs for my bike are "synapse si w/25mm top cap"
> 
> any thoughts?


No worries, cheers! As for the will it fit question, the worst case scenario is you may need a couple of microspacers, but I highly doubt it. Also, keep in mind it's only $15 so it wouldn't be like you'd be taking a big risk. Additionally, you could always just ask them directly: Contact | Metallic Poutine


----------

